# Can the Vehicle immobilization system be removed.



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

Hi There,
I have a 2002 Maxima VIN# JN1DA31D92T425769 (260 HP V6 3.5 L 6 speed manual), that I bought as a donor for a mid-engine track car. The car was a theft recovery, and while advertised as running, when it was delivered it was missing the ECU. I bought a remanufactured ECU, and have installed it in the car, and it was a surprise to me that it wouldn't start (no spark to the plugs). Well, I am only a little bit smarter now. Is there some way to circumvent or eliminate the interactions from the key, IMMU, ECU, audio system (which was removed from the car along with the air conditioner)...and who knows what else, so I can get the car running? I am trying to start the engine before I remove the engine and trans, because I'm sure if there are other problems, that I'll need to trouble shoot in the car. Hope to hear from you soon. G;-)


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

This is what we call NATS 2. The only way i can see is to use your Maximas ECU and key to start it. Does your 02 maxima have the same security system? If so, remove your ECU, plug it into the donor car, take your 02 ign key and place it next to the barrel on the donor, then use the donor key to crank it over. All your trying to do is move the ECU and transponder from your 02 over to the donor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

*immobilization workaround*

P11GT, My Maxima is the donor car, and I don't have access to another ECU/key. Looking over the service manual, it looks like the IMMU broadcasts a signal that the key resonates with, The IMMU picks up the key's responce and does a handshake with the ECU, The ECU and /or the IMMU must store the key responce and agree on the handshake patern during initialization (by the dealer). This must all happen during the first 3/4 second or the immobilizations system takes over, lights flash, stereo blasts, car won't start... you get the picture. My Maxima doesn't have front end from radiator forward, nor a stereo. There is no spark at the plugs though she turns over really fine. G;-)


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i would contact Directed Electronics... theyre the wonderful folks who provide us w/ viper auto security products and such.... 
when a vehicle w/ a passive immobilizer like yours needs a remote start, DEI provides modules to bypass these immobilizers.... so to fool the ecu into thinking that the key is in the ignition while the vehicle is being remote started... call them... maybe they can recommend something.... 1800-753-0800


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Give your local Nissan dealer a call and check on the possible option of either reprogramming the ECU to accept your key, or to possibly get a key from them that would work with your ECU you have now. If you explain your situation and provide proper documentation, I'm assuming they would be able to help you through this somewhat.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> *Give your local Nissan dealer a call and check on the possible option of either reprogramming the ECU to accept your key, or to possibly get a key from them that would work with your ECU you have now. If you explain your situation and provide proper documentation, I'm assuming they would be able to help you through this somewhat. *


ure right, wickedsr20...
try the dealer, glen
in a past SCC, they did a motorswap in a 03 civic SI w/ a RSX type-S engine, and they mention that the engin woudnt run right till they paid a visit to the honda dealer... there the "tools to unlock the electronic immobilizer are available for a small fee....."
also, "after they check the resistance value of the civic si ignition key, they reprogram the rsx ecu to accept the key...."
hope it helps....


----------

